# Grubs or fungus



## skidmark845 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, how do I know if I have grubs or fungus in my lawn? I have parts of my lawn that are turning brown. I live in the northeast and have been getting a lot of rain so I know it's not due to lack of water. Also some parts of my lawn have mushrooms coming up, not sure if that leads me to beleive I have fungus. 

Any adice would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

It's tough to tell without digging. You need to apply some fertilizer with grub control this time of the year anyway. It is most likely this. If the spots are round it could be a fungus. If so your lawn and garden center will have a fungicide to apply for this. Your best bet is to go to a mom and pop type place for advice because Jody the 18 year-old weekend help at the Home Depot or Lowes will have no clue!


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

DaveH said:


> Your best bet is to go to a mom and pop type place for advice because Jody the 18 year-old weekend help at the Home Depot or Lowes will have no clue!


I agree, avoid HD & Lowes like the plague!


----------



## Rich (Jan 20, 2005)

I live in the Northeast as well and have the same problem. It is most likely a disease called leafspot. Excessive moisture on the blades at night is the perfect environment for many diseases. Don't water at night. Apply a fungicide and hope for less rain and our lawns should look better. It is the right time to apply grub control but it is a little early to see any damage caused by them. (in my area)


----------



## skidmark845 (Feb 20, 2006)

Guys, thanks for your help...oh yeah I'm well aware of HD and Lowes...


----------



## snapperhead (Jul 3, 2006)

get straight out grub control and apply it bigtime prior to a predictable rain storm...forget the watering it is a waste of time.HD use to sell Scotts Grub-X but have stuff now made by the Bayer Aspirin people.you can still get Scotts it is out there.apply it on a dry lawn and note it will not burn like fertilizer does,so be liberal with it..and pick up a couple of bags of Lime be liberal again with that also.then the rains will take that right into the lawn and it will look like center field...and get to "mulching" don't bag it your throwing away recycleable nutrients


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

skidmark845 said:


> Hi, how do I know if I have grubs or fungus in my lawn? I have parts of my lawn that are turning brown. I live in the northeast and have been getting a lot of rain so I know it's not due to lack of water. Also some parts of my lawn have mushrooms coming up, not sure if that leads me to beleive I have fungus.
> 
> Any adice would be greatly appreciated....


Same thing here, i live in the Upstate NY area.


----------

